# The end of an era



## Runefox (Aug 18, 2015)

So, with this much chaos going on, Rome is basically burning while Nero's dancing through the streets playing his fiddle. FAF is probably going to be shut down at this rate. What will your last words be? How will you be remembered in the great backup drive in the cloud once they pull the plug?

Also hi. I exist still. This place has long been dead to me, but let's revel together in what will most likely be its final hours.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 18, 2015)

shitcock

(I'm a mature adult)


----------



## battomet (Aug 18, 2015)

Sex


----------



## Runefox (Aug 18, 2015)

XoPachi said:


> shitcock
> 
> (I'm a mature adult)


----------



## Taikugemu (Aug 18, 2015)

dickbutt


----------



## Jashwa (Aug 18, 2015)

Whatever my last post happens to be I guess? I will remember this place fondly


----------



## Distorted (Aug 18, 2015)

You probably don't remember, but you gave me really good advice on getting a computer once. I'd like to say thank you for that before y'know, everything goes to hell.


----------



## NotKalmor (Aug 18, 2015)

Neer doesn't even host the forums. Carenath does. FAF can be revived after this, not under FA's rule.


----------



## Deo (Aug 18, 2015)

I will miss all you truckerfuckers.


----------



## Willow (Aug 18, 2015)

deez nuts. HA! goT 'EEM


----------



## Runefox (Aug 18, 2015)

Distorted said:


> You probably don't remember, but you gave me really good advice on getting a computer once. I'd like to say thank you for that before y'know, everything goes to hell.



Hey, there's a positive note. I'm glad I could help you out, computer stuff is basically my job, hobby, and life in general. I'm a total dickbutt.


----------



## Runefox (Aug 18, 2015)

NotKalmor said:


> Neer doesn't even host the forums. Carenath does. FAF can be revived after this, not under FA's rule.



Neer doesn't host the forums, but he hosts the link on the main page and the domain. If the forums continue on, they'll be FA's forums in name only.


----------



## Kazolas (Aug 18, 2015)

Love =3


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 18, 2015)

Distorted said:


> You probably don't remember, but you gave me really good advice on getting a computer once. I'd like to say thank you for that before y'know, everything goes to hell.



This dude is the fucking man when it comes to...any sort of tech.


----------



## Runefox (Aug 18, 2015)

Can I go for a triple?

Aww, too slow. My hat trick got stolen by an eyeball monster.


----------



## Zerig (Aug 18, 2015)

JEWS DID 9/11


----------



## Runefox (Aug 18, 2015)

Zerig said:


> SJWS DID 9/11



Fixed that for you. :3

(it's not even inaccurate if you think about it subjectively...)


----------



## Maugryph (Aug 18, 2015)

;_;


----------



## Deo (Aug 18, 2015)

GamerGhazi


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Aug 18, 2015)

Anyone have Web design skills? We could make our own FAF, with blackjack and hookers!


----------



## Llamapotamus (Aug 18, 2015)

Zerig said:


> JEWS DID 9/11



Dude, that's, like, SOOOOOOOO not kosher...


----------



## Vaelarsa (Aug 18, 2015)

I hope I'm remembered as I lived:
Internally screaming and full of coffee.
Also Ludwig and spaceships or something idfk.


----------



## mcjoel (Aug 18, 2015)

Death, therefore, the most awful of evils, is nothing to us, seeing that, when we are, death is not come, and, when death is come, we are not.. - Epicurus*


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 18, 2015)

Vaelarsa said:


> I hope I'm remembered as I lived:
> Internally screaming and full of coffee.
> Also Ludwig and spaceships or something idfk.



You are my Lord British to my Vic Viper. Holy shit, I made a cheesy Gradius pickup line.


----------



## Runefox (Aug 18, 2015)

XoPachi said:


> You are my Lord British to my Vic Viper. Holy shit, I made a cheesy Gradius pickup line.



You are my SPEED UP in a screen full of Moai heads


----------



## Taralack (Aug 18, 2015)

Nero is eversleep right


----------



## Runefox (Aug 18, 2015)

Taralack said:


> Nero is eversleep right



more like NEVERSLEEP mirite


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Aug 18, 2015)

Safety Dance. That is my legacy.


----------



## sidewalksurfboard (Aug 18, 2015)

I feel like all this shit is because of me. This only started happening after I joined and actually started to feel close to a community. And now that last bit of happiness I had is gone.


----------



## Runefox (Aug 18, 2015)

sidewalksurfboard said:


> I feel like all this shit is because of me. This only started happening after I joined and actually started to feel close to a community. And now that last bit of happiness I had is gone.



Wow, that's... Really a sad way to look at it. Believe you me, this has been a long time coming. Grab some marshmallows and enjoy the bonfire while it's going.


----------



## sidewalksurfboard (Aug 18, 2015)

Runefox said:


> Wow, that's... Really a sad way to look at it. Believe you me, this has been a long time coming. Grab some marshmallows and enjoy the bonfire while it's going.


I can't. Everybody is acting like fucking animals, and even people I thought I would be able to talk to once this place did die are turning into the fucking stupidest pieces of shit and joining on the spam. I can't ever be happy, because every time I do become happy over something, it all crumbles and I'm left miserable again.


----------



## Runefox (Aug 18, 2015)

> Dear Runefox,
> ***************
> Are you serious about FA going down? If so why
> ***************



In all seriousness, I'm pretty sure FA will go down someday, but I'm talking about the forums. They have no way to police it right now and finding a way to sift through all this shitposting is going to be... Challenging. My thoughts are that it'll be easier to shut the forums down and advertise the main site as the social "place to be", which is probably what Dragoneer / IMVU would prefer anyway.


----------



## Nobel (Aug 18, 2015)

Well if this is the end then I would like to say it was a honor being apart of FA. I learned and met many things and people here. Many very kind and many who make me cringe. Well all good things have to come to an end. I had fun with my summer here. Yet I only regret not talking to the good people here and being so hesitant now all I can do is watch and wait. For the people who were awesome that I met keep that chin up and high you got pride now show it.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Aug 18, 2015)

XoPachi said:


> You are my Lord British to my Vic Viper. Holy shit, I made a cheesy Gradius pickup line.









Also you should add me on Skype or smthg.


----------



## Deo (Aug 18, 2015)

sidewalksurfboard said:


> I can't. Everybody is acting like fucking animals, and even people I thought I would be able to talk to once this place did die are turning into the fucking stupidest pieces of shit and joining on the spam. I can't ever be happy, because every time I do become happy over something, it all crumbles and I'm left miserable again.



Join in the fun comrade no need to be the sad, laugh at fire, hahaHA fire! Let burn much long time.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Aug 18, 2015)

Guess I'm gonna miss it. This place is like a form of therapy to me, endless laughs. As for my last words? I dunno... Something worthwhile I hope.


----------



## ZaraphayxRedux (Aug 18, 2015)

RIP IN PISS


----------



## sidewalksurfboard (Aug 18, 2015)

Deo said:


> Join in the fun comrade no need to be the sad, laugh at fire, hahaHA fire! Let burn much long time.


I can't deal with this. I just can't deal with it.


----------



## ZaraphayxRedux (Aug 18, 2015)

Seriously I hope this shit gets shut down so people will finally have a reason to consider alternatives that aren't run my megalomaniac turbo-nerds who can't compartmentalize their egos and their internet jobs.


----------



## ZaraphayxRedux (Aug 18, 2015)

Eversleep Again said:


> THIS PLACE NEEDS TO BE SHUT DOWN.  I CUNTTED MYSELF FOR THE MEAN THIGNS YOU SAYED.



Is there anything you will ever produce that isn't AIDS.

No question mark is on purpose.


----------



## Conker (Aug 18, 2015)

I'll be bummed if this place closes for good. It's been a bit stagnant lately, but ti's still a nice little corner on the Internet. Also, welcome back Runefox. I missed seeing you around too.


----------



## Runefox (Aug 18, 2015)

sidewalksurfboard said:


> I can't deal with this. I just can't deal with it.



The powers that be have been kind of asking for this kind of response for a long time. Not to say that this is right, or that any of the people who are going around necroing threads and all that are acting civilly, but, well, this is the internet equivalent of a riot. People change when they're outraged or have no authority over them, especially in groups. It's not your fault, and things will be normal again. The world always keeps turning.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 18, 2015)

sidewalksurfboard said:


> I can't deal with this. I just can't deal with it.



This seriously isn't your fault. This has been a long time coming. There is a history of shitty dealings on Dragoneer's part that brought this place to the ground tonight. More than you could have guessed and way before whatever you saw the last few days. Trust me, you're not at all at fault here. Just have some fun or head over to Weasyl forums.

But please keep your head up.


----------



## Hinall (Aug 18, 2015)

this feels like home


----------



## Byron (Aug 18, 2015)

RIP Fur Affinity Forums

RIP America


----------



## Willow (Aug 18, 2015)

I honestly don't think the forums would go down for good. if anything, it'll be shut down for a time so it can be restructured and then relaunched 

so I guess RIP in peace my post count :'(


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Aug 18, 2015)

Runefox said:


> The powers that be have been kind of asking for this kind of response for a long time. Not to say that this is right, or that any of the people who are going around necroing threads and all that are acting civilly, but, well, this is the internet equivalent of a riot. People change when they're outraged or have no authority over them, especially in groups. It's not your fault, and things will be normal again. The world always keeps turning.



When you're left without options the only thing left is Anarchy.


----------



## Soul-Wolf (Aug 18, 2015)

I'm hoping I did something to change the perception people had of me around the time I got banned. If I didn't, well, fuck you. I think I worked hard enough and proved enough.


----------



## Runefox (Aug 18, 2015)

Willow said:


> I honestly don't think the forums would go down for good. if anything, it'll be shut down for a time so it can be restructured and then relaunched
> 
> so I guess RIP in peace my post count :'(



I dunno, what monetary gain will IMVU get from reopening the forums? I get the feeling they'll focus on the main site instead.


----------



## Xipoid (Aug 18, 2015)

I dreamed that this day would come. Now I can die in peace.


edit: those aren't my last words. I'm making an actual statement.


----------



## Deo (Aug 18, 2015)

sidewalksurfboard said:


> I can't deal with this. I just can't deal with it.



Then go away


----------



## Rassah (Aug 18, 2015)

Little boys found a new toy. But don't worry. They'll get bored with it, and will go away to play with something else eventually.


----------



## Rayzr (Aug 18, 2015)

Pc gaming master race


----------



## Haedan (Aug 19, 2015)

My final words are: "I like bread."


----------



## Distorted (Aug 19, 2015)

Eversleep Again said:


> Only Gays and nigger have aids.  Im neither.



I'm both, and that's completely untrue.


----------



## Runefox (Aug 19, 2015)

Distorted said:


> I'm both, and that's completely untrue.



Duh, that's because if you multiply two negatives you get a positive.

An HIV positive. OH!


----------



## ZaraphayxRedux (Aug 19, 2015)

Rassah said:


> Little boys found a new toy. But don't worry. They'll get bored with it, and will go away to play with something else eventually.



Implying this shit isn't getting nuked.


----------



## Ozriel (Aug 19, 2015)

Die cis scum


----------



## Distorted (Aug 19, 2015)

Runefox said:


> Duh, that's because if you multiply two negatives you get a positive.
> 
> An HIV positive. OH!



Lol, I should make some calls then. :V


----------



## Willow (Aug 19, 2015)

Runefox said:


> I dunno, what monetary gain will IMVU get from reopening the forums? I get the feeling they'll focus on the main site instead.


it's not so much about the monetary gain rather than to have a better hub for social interaction. the forums have always been a separate entity anyway


----------



## Joybit (Aug 19, 2015)

Plarp


----------



## Runefox (Aug 19, 2015)

Willow said:


> it's not so much about the monetary gain rather than to have a better hub for social interaction. the forums have always been a separate entity anyway



I don't really think that's on their radar.


----------



## Conker (Aug 19, 2015)

So what all drama went on for this to happen? I'm not really part of the main site and don't talk to people outside of this forum. This whole shitfest is honestly a big surprise right now.


----------



## Nobel (Aug 19, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7F5rEl1rObI

song by mcr- my chemical romance (disenchanted)  

farewell yall


----------



## Runefox (Aug 19, 2015)

Conker said:


> So what all drama went on for this to happen? I'm not really part of the main site and don't talk to people outside of this forum. This whole shitfest is honestly a big surprise right now.



As best as I can tell, Kalmor stepped down, got banned from both the main site and forums for I guess violating the NDA? And Renashe got the axe too for reasons I'm not entirely up on. There's an imgur thread with all of it screencapped somewhere... Anyway, TL;DR all the mods quit.


----------



## Kaizy (Aug 19, 2015)

Sylver said:


> This sucks, I'd finally found a pretty cool forum =/
> 
> I don't really care what my last post is.



The option to make a new one is still there.


----------



## Rayzr (Aug 19, 2015)

So for real what will happen to the forums?


----------



## Runefox (Aug 19, 2015)

Rayzr said:


> So for real what will happen to the forums?



My two cents are already on the table. Willow seems to think it'll just go down a while so they can prune this stuff and put up new mods. I think that it'll start that way, but "a while" will become "indefinitely" by sheer force of the glacial pace anything ever happens on FA. That and the lack of monetary value for IMVU.


----------



## Azure (Aug 19, 2015)

in the words of bender

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Conker (Aug 19, 2015)

Runefox said:


> As best as I can tell, Kalmor stepped down, got banned from both the main site and forums for I guess violating the NDA? And Renashe got the axe too for reasons I'm not entirely up on. There's an imgur thread with all of it screencapped somewhere... Anyway, TL;DR all the mods quit.


Bummer


----------



## Summercat (Aug 19, 2015)

"Buy Furry Fuel!"


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Aug 19, 2015)

I remember a TF2 server I used to frequently play on. The server owner separated from the admin team, and the admins claimed they would figure out a way to get a new server. This happened a year ago, and there is still no new server. I hope this is not the fate FAF faces, as I have loved coming here to chat with you guys. I have met so many wonderful people, and I would hate for communication to break down. Hang in there, FAF.


----------



## jtrekkie (Aug 19, 2015)

Na na na na.
Na na na na.
Hey hey hey



Goodbye.


----------



## Maugryph (Aug 19, 2015)

LazerMaster5 said:


> I remember a TF2 server I used to frequently play on. The server owner separated from the admin team, and the admins claimed they would figure out a way to get a new server. This happened a year ago, and there is still no new server. I hope this is not the fate FAF faces, as I have loved coming here to chat with you guys. I have met so many wonderful people, and I would hate for communication to break down. Hang in there, FAF.



I agree. There are so many wonderful people here. I don't want to see it die. But I have a backup plan to go to weasyl if anything happens. It's been taking me a forever to upload all my artwork on to it.


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Aug 19, 2015)

Maugryph said:


> I agree. There are so many wonderful people here. I don't want to see it die. But I have a backup plan to go to weasyl if anything happens. It's been taking me a forever to upload all my artwork on to it.


I too created a Weasyl, but it will be a bitch trying to find everyone from here. Some, like Pastry or WolfNight, don't have profile links anywhere.


----------



## Deo (Aug 19, 2015)

LazerMaster5 said:


> I too created a Weasyl, but it will be a bitch trying to find everyone from here. Some, like Pastry or WolfNight, don't have profile links anywhere.



We have a thread for that
https://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/1511761-Post-where-we-can-find-you-outside-of-FAF


----------



## Ruggy (Aug 19, 2015)

i mean if we're talkin' last words

HELLO BOYS

I'M BAAAAAAAAAAACK


----------



## TrishaCat (Aug 19, 2015)

>all mods vanish
>threads breaking the rules are being posted everywhere
>Runefox and Xopachi reappear on FAF forums
WILL SOMEBODY TELL ME WHAT THE HELL IS GOING ON? Has hell frozen over?
...In any case, this is a sad turn of events. I don't want to see this community die. There are a great many people here who I'm fond of and its always been nice hanging out with you all on these forums. If these forums die, well...I hope that I'll see a lot of you around, perhaps elsewhere. Weasyl seems the popular choice. Still, should this be the last time I ever see some of you guys...I'll miss you. Its been a fun ride and you all have been a wonderful community.

Off topic:
Also hi Runefox. Haven't seen you around much, not even on Weasyl. Cool seeing you around. I uh...I wanted to apologize if I have ever said anything to offend you or ever said anything wrong or done anything upsetting. For some reason I've felt I did that at some point in time.

EDIT: I want my last post to be praising Gurren Lagann. So...uh...Gurren Lagann is amazing! (if this winds up being the last post here)

EDIT2: What's going on here... 
https://twitter.com/Tantroo_McNally/status/633863377870323712


----------



## Lisek (Aug 19, 2015)

I...I just freakin' joined. What the fuck. Where do I go?

*What do I do?*


----------



## ZaraphayxRedux (Aug 19, 2015)

Lisek said:


> I...I just freakin' joined. What the fuck. Where do I go?
> 
> *What do I do?*



Outside.


----------



## shiy0 (Aug 19, 2015)

*got up*
*starts laptop and goes on faf after done with everything else* 
*stares confused at the screen* wtf guys?


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Aug 19, 2015)

https://youtu.be/imamcajBEJs


----------



## Lisek (Aug 19, 2015)

ZaraphayxRedux said:


> Outside.



I ain't walking around the inner city at four in the morning no how.


----------



## ZaraphayxRedux (Aug 19, 2015)

I do it all the time and I manage to not be dead.


----------



## Lisek (Aug 19, 2015)

Dead? You got it all wrong. It is because there is no one else walking around for me to shoot!


----------



## TrishaCat (Aug 19, 2015)

Lisek said:


> I...I just freakin' joined. What the fuck. Where do I go?
> 
> *What do I do?*


Wait to see what happens. Or go to Weasyl. Or both.


----------



## -Sliqq- (Aug 19, 2015)

I'm pissed off. 

I didn't get to know everybody


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Aug 19, 2015)

I don't even think this place will go down. People are blowing this out of proportions.
If I had to fix this, I'd shut it down for a day or two, purge a fair number of threads and posts and then bring it back and be a nazi about everything posted here for a few weeks and then let things slide back to normal.


----------



## Runefox (Aug 19, 2015)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> I don't even think this place will go down. People are blowing this out of proportions.
> If I had to fix this, I'd shut it down for a day or two, purge a fair number of threads and posts and then bring it back and be a nazi about everything posted here for a few weeks and then let things slide back to normal.



You're forgetting that there is no moderation staff outside of people who really don't (or shouldn't) have time to deal with this nonsense. It's redirecting resources away from main operations, which means that by way of shitposting, this forum has managed to directly cost IMVU money.

But I'm sure Mr. Durrett will be happy to ride this out.


----------



## RTDragon (Aug 19, 2015)

Runefox said:


> But I'm sure Mr. Durrett will be happy to ride this out.



Or Neer getting fired in the process. 

Though one thing i have done was make a sketchbook as one of the fomer mods Arshes Nei Suggested. Keeping it up for this long despite not really updating it as often due to multitasking. But i am happy i've been here this long in the art shack section.
It is sad that all good things must come to an end. But this was coming at the rate of then years of broken promises and general laziness. FA is falling apart, mainsite and forums.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 19, 2015)

Also keep in mind the bullshit involving actually modding this joint. Photo ID and an NDA? Who wants to deal with that?


----------



## Runefox (Aug 19, 2015)

XoPachi said:


> Also keep in mind the bullshit involving actually modding this joint. Photo ID and an NDA? Who wants to deal with that?


[yt]bFEoMO0pc7k[/yt]


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 19, 2015)

Sylver said:


> Neer shot himself in the foot on that one...



With a Norfleet.


----------



## Runefox (Aug 19, 2015)

Sylver said:


> Neer shot himself in the foot on that one...



Part of me wants to believe that this was intentional, and this "running of the bulls" was expected such that excuses to make sweeping changes and/or close the forums "temporarily" (permanently) could be made.

Then I remembered that Dragoneer's planning ability only goes out to about 5 femtoseconds.


----------



## LizardKing (Aug 19, 2015)

Speaking of IMVU profits and the end of an era, I might DFE so they can't make any more money off of my stuff (advertising) if this all goes to hell.


----------



## NachtWolf (Aug 19, 2015)

Wow, I certainly appear to have joined at the right time x.x. Oh well, it is what it is.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Aug 19, 2015)

Well damn...I knew FAF was going to shit but this is ridiculous...seems like everything's getting there these days. 

I met some cool people here...and I'm going to miss all the old faces. Hopefully I'll still see you chaps around I've got skype and such furfags.

I'll probably go to waste my time elsewhere now

'twas a fun endeavor while it lasted, got to write brain words out into the abyss of the interwebs and it was rather cathartic

Whatever happens, best to you all <3


LazerMaster5 said:


> I too created a Weasyl, but it will be a bitch trying to find everyone from here. Some, like Pastry or WolfNight, don't have profile links anywhere.



Dude I've marked my territory as WolfNightV4X1 nearly everywhere on the internet...just for the hell of it. It's there on weasyl


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Aug 19, 2015)

eversleep is my minion and I summoned him to greet you all on this highway to hell


----------



## CaptainCool (Aug 19, 2015)

I don't think FAF will die any time soon.
But it's sad to see this place crash and burn like this.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Aug 19, 2015)

CaptainCool said:


> I don't think FAF will die any time soon.
> But it's sad to see this place crash and burn like this.


It's sorta a delay from the end of 2013 tbh.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Aug 19, 2015)

At least I managed to end with a decent Post:This ratio.


----------



## LizardKing (Aug 19, 2015)

Alexxx-Returns said:


> At least I managed to end with a decent Post:This ratio.



:3


----------



## Kaizy (Aug 19, 2015)

Alexxx-Returns said:


> At least I managed to end with a decent Post:This ratio.



Pff, speak for yourself. I don't have nearly a good enough This count to inflate my e-peen.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Aug 19, 2015)

Kaizy said:


> Pff, speak for yourself. I don't have nearly a good enough This count to inflate my e-peen.



My e-penis is so big right now I don't know whether to submit it under Macro.


----------



## MissFleece (Aug 20, 2015)

We'll all ride eternal to the gates of Valhalla, shiny and chrome.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Aug 20, 2015)

I've left this place before and I'll probably do it again. 

All I care about are the friends Ive made here. This place can keep rotting.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Aug 20, 2015)

Silibus said:


> I've left this place before and I'll probably do it again.
> 
> All I care about are the friends Ive made here. This place can keep rotting.



If you leave... You don't have to worry. Your friends are safe with me. I have enough dildos to accommodate everyone


----------



## Sonlir (Aug 20, 2015)

here's the thing if dragoneer is AWOL, then my guess is this forum is just going to kinda of hover in agony for a while.


----------



## Lomberdia (Aug 20, 2015)

So...did he really sell FA to IMVU or whatever? and why? I figure he was making some money off this. Why would IMVU want a site full of dog dicks, whiny pre-teens/teens and piles of cum-covered shit?


----------



## Grendel (Aug 20, 2015)

Lomberdia said:


> So...did he really sell FA to IMVU or whatever?


Yes, months ago he sold it.



> and why?


He had just done a big donation drive "for servers" (even though the server Jake that had been bought was completely unused). The donation money went missing and Neer had a lot of debt and a mortgage. So he personally needed money and the site was a great excuse. Selling it just brought eyes off the donation drive. Plus now IMVU employs him so he has steady income on top of the undisclosed sale price and donation pool.



> Why would IMVU want a site full of dog dicks, whiny pre-teens/teens and piles of cum-covered shit?



Ad revenue mostly and the hopes of forcing FA's users into becoming IMVU users. The ads on the main site started popping up soon after IMVU acquisition many users complained because of the malware in the ads and the fact that pornographic and rape themed ads appeared evn when browsing the site in SFW mode.


----------



## LizardKing (Aug 20, 2015)

Lomberdia said:


> So...did he really sell FA to IMVU or whatever? and why? I figure he was making some money off this. Why would IMVU want a site full of dog dicks, whiny pre-teens/teens and piles of cum-covered shit?



Seen the amount of adverts on FA lately? That's why.

Edit: Fucking ninjas


----------



## Lomberdia (Aug 20, 2015)

Isn't it fraud to take donation money or something? Well at least I'm up to speed.


----------



## Conker (Aug 20, 2015)

There are ads on the main site?


----------



## Sar (Aug 20, 2015)

The only words left to say are the one rule that hasn't been broke yet.


----------



## Rassah (Aug 21, 2015)

So, should we just add this as a yet another example of the stereotype that furs don't know how to handle money?


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Aug 21, 2015)

LazerMaster5 said:


> I too created a Weasyl, but it will be a bitch trying to find everyone from here. Some, like Pastry or WolfNight, don't have profile links anywhere.



I have one, I just don't use it.


----------



## Attaman (Aug 21, 2015)

There, finished! I hope you like it.



Battlechili1 said:


> WILL SOMEBODY TELL ME WHAT THE HELL IS GOING ON?


Your eyes are opening for the first time. It hurts, doesn't it?


----------



## Lomberdia (Aug 21, 2015)

Rassah said:


> So, should we just add this as a yet another example of the stereotype that furs don't know how to handle money?


basically! Money management is a skill that must be learned. Sadly the people who aren't used to having money have a hard time learning such skill. I am one of these people 
The most money responsible thing I've ever done was make a 401K and money market account. Total savings: $24 

#broke4lyfe


----------

